# new archery record whitetail



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

for those of you who didn't or couldn't attend the Seaforth Bucks,Bulls and Bears day this past weekend, you missed the crowning of a new Ontario whitetail buck, taken with a compound. I'm just uploading some footage from the weekend right now, drop by in a bit and check it out on www.justushunting.com
Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

it took a while to upload but it's good to go now. As impressive a whitetail the new record is, the non typical at the end blows it away in my books. and very typical for a non typical.
Rick


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very impressive.Nice video Rick.


----------

